# AiO Wasserkühlung auf dem ASRock B450 Steel Legend?



## L-TM (11. Februar 2020)

*AiO Wasserkühlung auf dem ASRock B450 Steel Legend?*

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken, mir eine AiO zuzulegen, da ich von der Optik sehr angetan bin und auch gerne
einfach mal eine Wasserkühlung testen würde.
Ich mache mir jedoch Sorgen um meine VRMs, da diese unter CPU-Last schon sehr heiß werden. Mein Ryzen 5 2600 läuft auf 4GHz stabil. 
Probleme hatte ich nur mit den VRMs, da diese, wenn die CPU aufgrund ihrer moderaten Temperatur den CPU-Lüfter nur langsam drehen lässt, nicht genug Airflow
bekommen und sich das System dann einfach abschaltet.
Ist es so überhaupt möglich, eine AiO im System zu verbauen?  Was habt ihr für Ideen?

Als CPU-Lüfter habe ich nicht den Wraith Stealth montiert, sondern den Wraith Prism, da er noch übrig war und sehr gute Dienste leistet.

Mein Gehäuse ist ein NZXT H500, in dem alle Lüfterplätze ausgenutzt sind, mehrheitlich mit BeQuiet PWM Lüftern.

Weiter Infos zu meinem System findet ihr in meiner Signatur.
Schonmal vielen Dank, 

MfG L-TM


----------



## sinchilla (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung auf dem ASRock B450 Steel Legend?*

Ich nutze selbiges Board mit dem 3700x und einer Corsair 280er AIO ich hab keine Probleme mit den VRM, es gibt zwei Revisionen von dem Board ersteres hatte Probleme mit den VRM weil das Wärmeleitpad nicht richtig sitzt, lässt sich leicht lösen. Einfach ein passendes drauf kleben welches besser sitzt. Siehe auch folgendes Video.
YouTube


----------



## L-TM (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung auf dem ASRock B450 Steel Legend?*

Hey sinchilla, danke für deine Antwort!

Beim Auspacken hatte ich mir das Wärmeleitpad angeschaut, es sollte eigentlich das Bessere sein....
Das Problem ist aber auch, dass nicht die VRMs an sich zu heiß werden, weil die Wärme nicht an den Kühlkörper kommt, das klappt nämlich eigentlich sehr gut.
Es ist der Heatsink der so unglaublich heiß wird. 

MfG L-TM


----------



## Hadabase (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung auf dem ASRock B450 Steel Legend?*

Die Frage ist ja was ist für dich "unglaublich heiß"
Nur weil du die nicht mehr anfassen kannst bist du ja noch bei weiten nicht in irgendwelchen kritischen Bereichen, sondern vllt nur im Bereich der hohen 40 bzw niedrigen 50 Grad, was mehr als unbedenklich ist.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung auf dem ASRock B450 Steel Legend?*

Schau dir die Arctic Liquid Freezer II an 
Die haben extra nen VRM-Fan, und schneiden in Tests sehr gut ab
arctic liquid freezer ii Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## L-TM (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung auf dem ASRock B450 Steel Legend?*

Hey, vielen Dank! 
Sieht ja wirklich nach einer sehr guten Alternative zu anderen AiOs aus


----------



## L-TM (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung auf dem ASRock B450 Steel Legend?*

Hab leider kein Infrarotthermometer und außerdem ist das ja eh immer so ne Sache bei spiegelnden Oberflächen, und die VRM Temp. kann ich leider nicht auslesen, aber die waren schon gut heiß, glaub mir. Das System hat sich deshalb ja auch schon viele Male ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Gerry1984 (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung auf dem ASRock B450 Steel Legend?*

Im großen und ganzen ist aber schon zu sagen dass du mit dem Wraith Prism auf dem 2600 egentlich schon ganz gut aufgestellt bist. Der Prism sollte mit dem 2600 selbst leicht übertaktet problemlos klar kommen, noch dazu kühlt er eben deine Spannungswandler mit. Eine technisch elegante, weil einfache aber effiziente Kühllösung, kostengünstig und auch relativ leise wenn du ein gutes Lüfterprofil erstellst die den Lüfter nicht unnötigerweise maximal aufdrehen lässt.

Mit einer AiO wirst du praktisch null Leistungsgewinn auf Seiten der CPU gewinnen, da die CPU nicht nennenswert besser gekühlt wird, eher sogar Einbussen haben wegen der fehlenden Kühlung der Spannungswandler. Von der Lautheit ist so ne günstige AiO jetzt auch nicht so der Bringer, und wenn du dir die Artic mit extra Spannungswandler Quirl Lüfter holst wird das Ding vermutlich viel lauter als dein Prism werden, denn der kleine Lüfter braucht Drehzahl, viel Drehzahl um etwas Luft an die VRMs zu bringen 

Bleibt festzuhalten, mit einer AiO hast du keinen Leistungsgewinn, keine verbesserung der Lautheit, vllt sogar eine Verschlechterung, gibts aber 70€ bis 100€ aus. Ist dir das die Optik wert?

Falls du dich ernsthaft für Wasserkühlungen interessierstdann beschäftige dich gleich mit Custom wasserkühlungen, das kostet auch kein Vermögen und der Bauaufwand hält sich in grenzen wenn man kein Hardtubing braucht. Da kannt vorallem auch die GPU mit einbinden, was wesentlich mehr Sinn macht da die mehrfache Abwärme als deine CPU 



L-TM schrieb:


> Hab leider kein Infrarotthermometer und außerdem ist das ja eh immer so ne Sache bei spiegelnden Oberflächen, und die VRM Temp. kann ich leider nicht auslesen, aber die waren schon gut heiß, glaub mir. Das System hat sich deshalb ja auch schon viele Male ausgeschaltet.



Wie viel Spannung knallst du auf den armen 2600 dass die Spannungswandler so heiß werden dass sich der PC ausschaltet? Überprüfe wie empfohlen die Wärmeleitpads und tausche die ggf, wenn das passt sollte das Steel Legend problemlos mit dem 2600 klar kommen, auch leicht übertaktet mit moderaten Spannungen. Klassisches OC bringt bei Ryzen ohnehin nicht mehr so viel, ich würde die CPU auf Stock lassen bzw. entsprechende Limits modifizieren dass sie etwas freier boosten kann. Bei Ryzen ist das übertakten des RAMs viel effektiver


----------

